# In Focus - Soaring Adventure Strings Bundle



## Jacob Cadmus (May 15, 2021)

Hey folks! Here's my take on the Soaring Adventure Strings bundle from Musical Sampling. My thoughts may be a bit biased because they're a permanent part of my template, but regardless I hope you all find some useful info from this video. Enjoy!


----------



## pebble (May 16, 2021)

Noooo!!!! I was looking for a thread to talk me out of buying these! This does the _opposite of that!!! THEY SOUND SO GOOD!!_


----------



## dariusofwest (May 16, 2021)

Great job on the video! I have just started using Adventure Strings along with Soaring Strings & Hollywood Strings Gold and this made me realize how helpful they are ^_^


----------



## Toecutter (May 16, 2021)

Soaring Strings is amazing, it does exactly what the name suggests: dramatic lines with a molto vibrato in the upper dynamics. Due to the way it was recorded, it's great for harmonies without sacrificing detail and you still have that full strings soaring sound you hear in Williams exposed stuff


Adventure Strings is very playable and covers the basic articulations that are missing in Soaring Strings. I don't like the regular prices, especially Soaring Strings that imo is very high for a legato only library but the bundle is cool if you can't wait. I bought SS for $129 and AS for $169 in 2018 (yep crazy good deal) so if you are not in a hurry you can get a very nice discount.


----------



## Toecutter (May 16, 2021)

Adventure Brass is also very underrated and excellent for layering with bigger libraries like Berlin and Cinebrass


I remember Mike saying this was recorded live with no keyswitching, 4 takes consisting of horns, trumpets, bones and tuba. Sounds pretty good for no midi work


----------



## Toecutter (May 18, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> I bought SS for $129 and AS for $169 in 2018 (yep crazy good deal) so if you are not in a hurry you can get a very nice discount.


sup tc, this is you from the future, just want to let you know that you won't have to wait much longer to complete your MS arsenal... any orchestral library $129 until May 31, now THAT is a crazy good deal


----------



## Soundbed (May 18, 2021)

Jacob Cadmus said:


> Hey folks! Here's my take on the Soaring Adventure Strings bundle from Musical Sampling. My thoughts may be a bit biased because they're a permanent part of my template, but regardless I hope you all find some useful info from this video. Enjoy!



good timing! on sale now


----------



## pebble (May 19, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> good timing! on sale now


Yep, no hope of resisting now. Bought it  No regrets here, they sound lovely


----------

